# Crossover 3 vias - 12dB/oct



## aakd18 (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola!
despues de navegar mucho, pero mucho......encontre este x-over que es de 12dB/oct.... a ver que les parece....
yo la verdad no entiendo nada.... pero comparado con otro x-over similar que hay aqui en el foro publicado que es de 24dB/oct me parece que este es bastante mas sencillo, ademas de ocupar la mitad de tamaño y requerir la mitad de componentes...
me parece que para un trabajo "hogareño" es ideal esto!

bueno les dejo el link y algunas imagenes de adelanto jeje.....

espero sus comentarios!

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/3_way_active_loudspeaker_eng.htm


----------



## aakd18 (Abr 28, 2008)

a mi me surgen algunas dudas....
en la lista de componentes dice:  R4-11-13-15-17=NC       además hay componentes que ni siquiera estan en la lista (C7 y C8)

otra cosa, para modificar la frecuencia de corte, cuales capacitores y cuales resistencias tengo que modificar? porque se puede calcular las frecuencias de esta forma..


----------



## Cacho (Nov 6, 2008)

Hola aakd.
Ese NC que ves quiere decir Not Connected, o sea, no conectado. Esas resistencias no se ponen. Seguramnete están en el diseño para poder lograr valores muy específicos poniendo dos R en paralelo.
Los condensadores que no figuran en esa lista son filtros de alimentación. C7 y 8 son de 100nF, igual que C3, 4, 11 y 12.
Con lo del cambio de frecuencias, tenés toda la razón. Ese circuito son varios Butterworth, podés calcularlos con esas fórmulas. Fijate en el circuito del primer post qué R y C están en las posiciones de las del segundo post y esas se cambian.
Saludos


----------



## ezequiel_25 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hola, 
perdon por la ignorancia, que es un crossover?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 6, 2008)

Un crossover es un conjunto de filtros que dividen el espectro de frecuencias de audio en dos o tres porciones dependiendo del numero de vias, puedes tener bajos, medios y altos por canales separados y usar un amplificadorfificador para cada rango de frecuencias.

En cuanto a complejidad, lo que pasa es que un crossover de 24dB/octava es mas complejo porque es como si fueran dos de 12dB/octava en serie y ademas la calidad del corte es mucho mejor aunque es usado mas que todo en sonido profesional, para fines hogareños ese te sirve, aunque ser monofonico a dos vias y a 12dB/octava lo veo muy grande. Voy aver si consigo uno que hice un dia mucho mas facil y en cuanto pueda lo subo.


----------



## aakd18 (Nov 6, 2008)

yo hice dos de este, y la verdad es que estan barbaros! incluso tienen los trimmer para regularle la ganancia a los medios y agudos.
Se los recomiendo mucho, y sale unos $20 argentinos


----------



## ezequiel_25 (Nov 13, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas vamos a armar un par.

Gracias


----------

